# Tex o bobby is afraid of bears.



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have two baits in Idaho ready to hunt and I keep trying to get Tex to go, he keeps telling me he is busy (something about his sock drawn need attention) only thing I can think of is that he is afraid of bears. Who is scared of bears? o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know why Tex O Bobbert is afraid of them........If he were to expose his back to a bear, they would think he is one!

BTW, I am getting cleaned out on one of my sights.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I aint a skeered of bears. :twisted:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey NS, I wonder if you are in the same area as my baits... cause I've been told it was your truck in our parking spot.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Hey NS, I wonder if you are in the same area as my baits... cause I've been told it was your truck in our parking spot.


Lance, this post takes the cake as far as getting someone to tell you where they hunt. haha


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Hey NS, I wonder if you are in the same area as my baits... cause I've been told it was your truck in our parking spot.


I doubt it I have been in the same spot for 5 years and never ran into other baits. I drive a white Toyota Tundra. and that is all your getting from me... :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No other baits??? What about that clown you took in there two years ago who now thinks it's "his" hunting area and has baits all over the place.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am!!! -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They are on my list to get arrow through one.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I aint a skeered of bears. :twisted:


why would you put your family black lab down like that???


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

^ LMAO!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, laugh it up guys. He's no P&Y bear but he has a PERFECT hide. In taxidermy terms that's what really matters...


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope you kill one but I dont think it will be as big as the one my dad shot two years ago the fish and game said they have not seen one that big killed in idaho for quite some time now.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

All this talk about baits being cleaned out has got me excited. My bro. drew a fall hunt hear in Ut. should be a fun hunt. Lets see some pics when you guys get um.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya, laugh it up guys. He's no P&Y bear but he has a PERFECT hide. In taxidermy terms that's what really matters...


it's ok Darin...I shot a deer one time that was about as long as my Model 70 .243...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, laugh it up guys. He's no P&Y bear but he has a PERFECT hide. In taxidermy terms that's what really matters...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

never mind, wrong thread.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":29f9rnxw]Ya, laugh it up guys. He's no P&Y bear but he has a PERFECT hide. In taxidermy terms that's what really matters...
> ...


 :lol: [/quote:29f9rnxw]

So what you guys are really saying is size doesn't matter, I knew it!! All those rear window decals have been lying to me...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Heres Tex whacking a Giant Black Bear!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Oooops I guess that was me...................with a 400 plus lb. 21" head! :mrgreen: 

The Snuffer and wooden bow had me confused a little!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

whacked 'em!!! Nice footage!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stick bows aren't powerful enough to kill a bear!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Stick bows aren't powerful enough to kill a bear!


...not with your little arms. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- :-? :^8^:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one caveman...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice video! Reminded me of what was supposed to happen for me this past month except the bears wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

elk 22, are you telling me you cant get within 150 yards which I am sure is more than close enough for them compounds and epeks to do the job! :0


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> elk 22, are you telling me you cant get within 150 yards which I am sure is more than close enough for them compounds and epeks to do the job! :0


Don't be too hard On Ol' Elk22 there Quant, he's a little rusty on his shootin skills. He's only got pins out to 120 yards. :O•-:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is the best post ever


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Anaconda Pintler":13svaa0e]elk 22, are you telling me you cant get within 150 yards which I am sure is more than close enough for them compounds and epeks to do the job! :0


Don't be too hard On Ol' Elk22 there Quant, he's a little rusty on his shootin skills. He's only got pins out to 120 yards. :O•-:[/quote:13svaa0e]

This statement is not true! My older but still trustworthy LX only had pins to 120. My Monster is extremely deadly and has a pin at 150!!! :mrgreen: ....................but.........to answer your question, I did not get any bears within that range during the day time. The full moon contributed to their being stealthy and night life bears. BTW my stand only allowed about a 30 yard max shot.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

30 Yards??? Say it isn't so! Take is back 22, you are ruining the reputations of your fellow training wheel brothers. There is no possibility hunters with compounds can get within 30 yards, we lack the skills and woodmanship...hmmmm, which is probably why you didn't get a bear... :? 


:mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Twig flippers are like guys with a Prince Albert...They have gave up the option of distance they have to get close otherwise they pee all over themselves. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Twig flippers are like guys with a Prince Albert...They have gave up the option of distance they have to get close otherwise they pee all over themselves. :roll:


Speaking from experience? :O•-:

No, my little young troll, twig flippers are like men who know that the satisfaction one gets from any hunting experience can only be measured by the amount of honest effort that went into it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

C.M.A.S.D shooters are like guys who steal from Workmen's Comp by drawing off it when they're really not injured. They choose to let technology be a crutch for skills they posses, but are too lazy to put to work. :twisted: :O•-: 

o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Twig flippers are like government workers who's shovels have not arrived yet............They just lean on each other. Get a real bow and stand on your own!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

_"Real"_ bow? You're mind is warped. How in the world can you call that heavy heap of plastic and scrap metal a "bow" ? :roll:

"Bows" are light, beautiful alive creatures made of wood. They feel warm in the hand and because of their perfect form and function they become part of your body and mind when you shoot them. Look up the word _bow_ in the dictionary and I grantee you wont see a picture of a C.M.A.S.D. Right out of Websters: BOW: A weapon for shooting arrows consisting of a strip of flexible wood bent by a string. Nowhere in that description of a _bow_ did it mention pulleys, wheels, cables, sights, stabilizers, cams, peeps, yadda yadda yadda.

_Real_ bow? C'mon guy! You're old enough to know better!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex did is mention how to spell "webster's" in the "Webters" book you are referring to? lol


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Tex did is mention how to spell "webster's" in the "Webters" book you are referring to? lol


Caveman be nice to poor texobobby, at his age it is a miracle he can even see to type.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a keypad with oversized letters...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Post some pictures SR-1. 
Can we call you that anymore 

Tex, you gave me crap for shooting a smaller chukar this last year.. But look at that bear!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know huh!  :twisted: 

He is a Boo-Boo bear but he's got perrrrrrfect fur.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Justify it how you want, kind of like the dude with the fat chick.................." But she is really nice fellas"! LOL


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I dare you mr Texxy bobby to do a google search for "Best Bow". Do it under "images" or "web".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nobody said anything about the majority opinion of a "best bow" We're talking about "real" bows. C.M.A.S.D's are not real bows... In someones opinion they might be the best bow, but they're not real bows.

Just keepin it real...

Oh and BTW, when I googled "best bow images" this is what I found...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

those look sweat!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> those look sweat!


Oh buddy,  they shoot just like they look. And when you run an arrow through a critter with one, it's a religious experience... 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to believe a real man (like caveman) that builds his OWN bow and then kills with is doing the real deal. One of this days I will learn to shoot my creation and then I will move to the ranks of a real man. CNC machined black widow bows are a C.M.A.S.D don't kid your self Tex o bobby!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have to believe a real man (like caveman) that builds his OWN bow and then kills with is doing the real deal. One of this days I will learn to shoot my creation and then I will move to the ranks of a real man. CNC machined black widow bows are a C.M.A.S.D don't kid your self Tex o bobby!!


You're on glue! There is nothing Complicated, or Mechanical about them. They are made of wood by people who care.

I have a custom "Caveman" bow, and I WILL kill with it. :twisted:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:mrgreen: Actually the bows I make and used with the stone heads has gotten a bit complicated as well I am gonna switch to a atlatl or a spear I figure there has to be a Mastadon somewhere that needs killing! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an Atlatl and I have plenty of holes in the walls of my shop where my accuracy is about the same as the recurve shooters!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I have an Atlatl and I have plenty of holes in the walls of my shop where my accuracy is about the same as the recurve shooters!


You mean about the same as YOU shooting a recurve...

Tell ya what Scott, you and me, face to face at ten yards, you with your Atlatl, and me with my recurve and ONE arrow. Wanna dance?

Wadda ya think yer chances would be of getting outta that unperforated? :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If you have to actually hike to the target I'm putting my money on Scott!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> If you have to actually hike to the target I'm putting my money on Scott!


No, you don't get it. Scott IS the target. Well, so am I but he can't hit nuthin with that thing so I aint worried... 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

And BTW, what the hell are you doing on here? Don't you have some people to go supervise or an owl to relocate or something?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

lol...shut up Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dicken around at work.......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Besides, Im drawing pictures.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr says it all in his signature! That makes me laugh every time that I read it!

I'm not taking you up on your little contest mr. Tex O Bobby. Reminds me of the Duck Joke that Buddy Hacket told on the Johnny Carson show. If you have not seen that, Google it and then laugh your butt off!

Never mind on the google, here is the link...... 




Even if you've heard the joke, nobody tells it like Buddy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- 

That was funny! I love how he falls the the floor rolling around... :lol:


----------

